# incredibly cheap shot



## phinds (Sep 23, 2014)

Found this guy who clearly is using my site name to get hits from Google searches.

The web site is about bridesmaid dresses and he has a sub-site on it. Take a look at this URL:

http://cheapbridesmaiddresses.biz/HobbitHouse-Wood-ID-site---hobbithouseinccom

He REALLY want's people to think he's me, the SOB. I mean talk about overkill, he's got me in there 3 different ways.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 23, 2014)

Wow... That's definitely not cool. I'm not sure how the laws are written, but isn't that copyright or trademark infringement? Especially since they say that everything belongs to them at the bottom? 

And wtf is woodworking related stuff doing on a dress website that looks like it was created by a 4 year old on crack.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 23, 2014)

Blatant as it gets. What a creep.


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 23, 2014)

Someone needs to spam the heck out of his site with requests for information on lumber

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 23, 2014)

What can you do to put a stop to this? What the heck does it do for him? Seems like this could happen to any of us that had Web sites. Guess we need to figure out how to counter this plagiaristic action. Chuck


----------



## Kevin (Sep 23, 2014)

Since youtube is indexed so well by Google (no wonder since Google owns Youtube) if you use a website tag on YT that you want to steal traffic from - that's how you do it. It's cowardly and should reflect poorly on anyone who does it. I doubt it will help him much in the end once people figure out he's trying to steal from someone.

Paul has put untold amounts of energy and hours into his site, and for someone to ride on the back of that is disgusting.


----------



## phinds (Sep 23, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Wow... That's definitely not cool. I'm not sure how the laws are written, but isn't that copyright or trademark infringement? Especially since they say that everything belongs to them at the bottom?


If I were a big company with deep pockets I'd sick a lawyer on him but as he well most likely knows, the cost of pursuing him is prohibitive for an individual like me.



> And wtf is woodworking related stuff doing on a dress website that looks like it was created by a 4 year old on crack.


 It's a cheap way to get a web site ... you piggyback off of a friend's site. For example, I could let people use my hosting service at no charge to them (up to I forget how many URLs) but the URLs would all be www.hobbithouseinc.com/<whatever name you want>.com and Kevin could do it as www.woodbarter.com/<whatever name you want>.com and so forth. Most hosting services let you do that up to some number of URLs, so you get the web site for the cost of the domain registration and yearly re-registration.


----------



## phinds (Sep 23, 2014)

Nature Man said:


> What can you do to put a stop to this? What the heck does it do for him? Seems like this could happen to any of us that had Web sites. Guess we need to figure out how to counter this plagiaristic action. Chuck


 
There is no way to counter it, except for an expensive lawsuit.


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 23, 2014)

This might not work, but you could try issuing a take-down order under the DMCA ... looks to be free to initiate, and based on the fact they are using a lot of your photographs without permission, I think it has reasonable grounds.

What is a DMCA Takedown?

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## phinds (Sep 24, 2014)

takedown using the web site you linked to costs $200, or $10/month for ongoing services. I think you CAN do it yourself if you figure out how and I may give it a shot, but really, it's a trashy web site and I'm not all that concerned, I just think the owner is an incredible sleazebag. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 24, 2014)

phinds said:


> but really, it's a trashy web site and I'm not all that concerned,



That's the way I see it too. I will be probably be called judgmental but most people are whether they admit it or not; all you have to do is listen to the guy and I think most people will not have a good vibe from him.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 27, 2014)

It sucks for sure but if I were shopping for dresses and landed on that page I wouldn't give it more than a half a second for consideration. I don't know what the hell he thinks its doing for his business.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 27, 2014)

I don't get it now. Now, there's a completely different video having nothing to do with wood. Some Bavarian sounding guy showing how to use some kind of gaming software. Paul next thing you know you'll be selling Victoria's Secret lingerie - do you also model that stuff Paul?


----------



## phinds (Sep 27, 2014)

Somebody on another forum said he had tracked this down to being an anonymity site in Brazil so I think it's someone fooling around just to see what he can do in terms of sucking content from other sites. I've seen several unrelated videos there and I think it may have just been coincidence that the first time I went there I saw a video of a woodworking guy and thought it was his site.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

